# A Great Prank You Can Play On Your Friends.



## EMTSteve (Mar 15, 2009)




----------



## PapaBear434 (Mar 15, 2009)

I'll admit, I clicked on it.  And was rightfully confused.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 15, 2009)

I must be an idiot.  Clicked on it for 30 seconds.


----------



## cbjfan (Mar 15, 2009)

Just called my girlfriend into the room and told her to watch this video. She isn't talking to me now, well after calling me a son of a b****!


----------



## rjz (Mar 15, 2009)

I am an idiot...hoepfully so is my Captain, I just sent it to him.


----------



## fortsmithman (Mar 16, 2009)

You got me LOL.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Mar 16, 2009)

yea, well, *cough, cough* ummm.... me too. :blush:


----------



## medic417 (Mar 16, 2009)

See I told you guys all pranks lead to bad and harm.  When it wouldn't start I got mad and chunked my mouse hitting someone in the head they then feel from the balcony in front of a bus.  And so now guess what?  You owe me a new mouse.


----------



## Sasha (Mar 16, 2009)

Didn't fool me, but probably only because I noticed the little cursor didn't change into a little white hand when held over the image.


----------



## paemt08 (Mar 16, 2009)

I didn't fall for it...guess I'm not an idiot ^_^ Or maybe I am....pretty stupid to judge one's intelligence on a prank


----------



## rescuepoppy (Mar 18, 2009)

O.K. you got me. But we will see how many of the people I sent it to fall for it too. Thanks. If we can't laugh at ourselves then how good is our sense of humor?


----------



## WarDance (Mar 18, 2009)

I started blambing it on my computer!  It never even crossed my mind that I might be an idiot!


----------



## kb1ofc (Mar 19, 2009)

i noticed that it was 0:00 seconds long


----------



## xVigiLanTx (Mar 20, 2009)

:censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored: i fell for it even after reading the replys lol


----------



## benkfd (Apr 26, 2009)

That's a good one!!!!!!


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 26, 2009)

saw it on another forum.... didnt get me


----------



## VFFforpeople (Apr 26, 2009)

kb1ofc said:


> i noticed that it was 0:00 seconds long



After how many tries to play it? lol

and ya it got me.I only clicked on it 3 times. then scrolled down. Also all videos show 0:00 on my comp. until it buffers and loads.


----------



## AaronMRT (May 8, 2009)

That's pretty good.


----------



## "Doc" Fox (May 8, 2009)

Dang....I can't belive I fell for it. <_<  Hopfully so will my buddies.  HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## HotelCo (May 8, 2009)

Alright, I'll admit I clicked it once.


----------



## nomofica (May 9, 2009)

I clicked on it once and then clued in.


----------



## Amack (May 10, 2009)

DAMN YOU! :angry:

lol


----------

